# Who else has neighbors that Suck?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am about fed up with a mess of my neighbors. One started piling grass clipping over the bank onto my prop. Once the pile got big enought it fell down into my fence. Cattle were reaching through the fence to get to the stuff.... Ended up taking my Minihoe out and pushing it all back up the bank.

Then one of the neighbors on the farm that borders us calls. Wants to borrow the hoe. I wouldnt let him use it last winter cause his kid rented it from me for 2 1/2 weeks, bent a cylinder, and never paid the bill. Owed me $600 in rental plus $270 for the damaged cylinder. Never got a dime out of the kid. Now he is calling again wanting to know if he can use it. What part of "NO, YOUR KID NEVER PAID THE BILL AND DAMAGED IT" doesn't he understand.

Last year I had a hole cut in a box wire fence, gates left open, a power company that dropped a pole on the fence and didnt tell me.

Getting tired of the B.S. Good thing winter is coming. I am going to disappear into the shop not to be seen till spring...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uhhhh, yeeeahhh I have some assholes for neighbors.
Guy moves in last year and cant stop yakkin about how hes going to hire me to build his new 4 car garage for all his queer little nissan convertible sports cars (look like something my daugher would play with).
After about 10 sunday morning meetings where I gave him all my ideas and sacraficed my mornings with my family, I see someone elses construction sign in front yard.
To add insult to injury, he puts the porta potty next to my side property to view (and smell) for about 7 months. Oh, and all the bearded peguins he had working on his project shooting off nail guns every saturday and every national holiday.
Now its all done, took 5 months longer than I would have to build it and he gives me the real nicey-nice wave everytime I drive by.
What a a-hole....
I hope he gets herpes simplex. lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I am about fed up with a mess of my neighbors. One started piling grass clipping over the bank onto my prop. Once the pile got big enought it fell down into my fence. Cattle were reaching through the fence to get to the stuff.... Ended up taking my Minihoe out and pushing it all back up the bank.
> Then one of the neighbors on the farm that borders us calls. Wants to borrow the hoe. I wouldnt let him use it last winter cause his kid rented it from me for 2 1/2 weeks, bent a cylinder, and never paid the bill. Owed me $600 in rental plus $270 for the damaged cylinder. Never got a dime out of the kid. Now he is calling again wanting to know if he can use it. What part of "NO, YOUR KID NEVER PAID THE BILL AND DAMAGED IT" doesn't he understand.
> Last year I had a hole cut in a box wire fence, gates left open, a power company that dropped a pole on the fence and didnt tell me.
> Getting tired of the B.S. Good thing winter is coming. I am going to disappear into the shop not to be seen till spring...


Sounds like a good time to remind him about that outstanding bill.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont bother wasting my breathe anymore. The kid is just like his old man. Old man was milking, bought corn, beans etc etc from all the neighbors. Never from the mill. Then he never paid the bills. He had good intentions, but just couldnt make things work. All the neighbors finally went to the bishop. Bishop convinced him to liquidate the herd and get out while he could. Did I mention hes amish...


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Hate to say it but it is gonna get worse as more urban types move to the rural areas. They want to get away from the hustle bustle yet bring it with them. Complain about tractors on highways holding them up from getting to kids soccer practice, post their 5-10 acres every 100 feet yet want to ride their ATV's on other people's land and fields. One neighbor told me this weekend that a guy had bought 5 acres joining him and asked if he would tear his barn down because it was going to be an eyesore to his new home (this is a well kept good barn). One other move-in has called the county to complain about smell of a silage pit that has been there for 30 years. As older folks pass on and their kids want to divide up farms for quick bucks I only see it getting a lot worse.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If someone owes me close to $1000, I'm risking a few wasted breaths.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Normally I would too, but if you knew the history here you would understand better.

My neighbor on the other side, that I get along with well cant stand the amish guy. At one point the Amish guy owed him $30K for corn. I like to get him wound up. I refer to the Amish guy as "your neighbor". He gets pissed. "He aint my *&*^*^ neighbor". Its always good for a laugh.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Make sure you write the losses off on your taxes.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup. I did. The only good thing is my buddy that is a landscaper didnt get burned by him. He owed my buddy money so my buddy would just roll into his farm. Hop into the skidsteer the amish buy uses to load mulch he sells. Scoop up some mulch load his truck and be off. After they were even up he stopped. I asked my buddy if the Amish guy ever said anything. "NOPE". Maybe I need A LOT of mulch next spring. Not sure how much mulch a grand will buy you, but I am pretty sure it a lot...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thankfully I do not share your woes. I have great neighbors. Help each other out in a pickle and never ask for anything in return or keep to themselves. Either way I am thankful.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have that kinda crap in town, come spring the cidiots that moved here will have been dumping their yard clippings, brush, etc into the fields so I usually take the bobcat and shove it right back in their yards, ditto with idiot kids and their damn four wheelers tearing the fields up. If any of em bitch about it I wait till my buddy is getting ready for an afternoon shift then have him sit in the driveway all official looking while I explain to em to keep their shit on their own property whether it be trash or the trash that passes for their kids. Buddy is a K9 officer for the county police btw.

I have a bigger problem with family most times than our immediate neighbors. One uncle thinks it's perfectly fine to take anything he needs then when he's done with it we have to go get it. I have two cousins that just lately each said they could stand another quarter of a beef, I said something to Dad about it and he said that's fine, as soon as they pay for what they got this spring. Most likely their Daddy's (Dads brothers) will end up paying for it. Yah they are family, but that only goes so far when they take advantage of it continuously.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You guys must live mighty close to your neighbors. We have 85 acres here at the main part of the farm. Gotta few neighbors across the road but none directly across, we watch over each others places to a degree, he runs an HVAC business by himself and has been broken into a few times so if we see a vehicle we don;t recognize we give him a call. The next neighbor, retired, is a tad odd in that he's very nosy but that's about it. Then comes the next one, well they're as good as gold and like a set of parents to our family. She's in her late 80's and he's in early 90's, each year they want a scoop of poop for their garden so when we get some stuff that's not too sloppy we take them a big scoop with the loader. All in all we have very good neighbors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I should be thankful. We have great immediate neighbours and only 2 or 3 crazies/bad neighbours in the whole community.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

No issues here either. All my neighbors know I'm crazy and I have a range out back and shoot large caliber rifles and handguns regularly. Something about owning and discharging firearms that make people respectful.... I can't figure out what that might be........


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Neighbor is a very loose term for me. There are only 5 families including ours on 2 full townships where i live. Nearest to me is 4 miles as the crow flies, 7 1/2 miles by road. If it was not for their disrespect of not fencing in their livestock we would have zero complaints. I'm thinking it won't be long and we will have more people move in though as the rest are all over 60. and lots of absentee landowners.

I need to find a way to buy one more section to the North of our farm then i would have govt land on three sides that will never come up for sale in my lifetime. 

JD you are starting to sound a little dejected, hope you catch a break soon. Sounds like you have more than your share of idiots and asses to put up with. Have you considered moving?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We're lucky as well, closest neighbors are 3/8 of a mile in either direction on our road. The couple that bought the house west of us, she grew up in the house just west of that. So born and bred country girl. The couple that used to be east of us he lived till almost 90 then she stayed there on her own till she was 96, the guy that bought the place owns the 40 east of that and he is very picky about who he rents to, place sat empty almost a year this last time before he found a suitable renter.

We bought the front corner of that property as it was the only one suitable to build on, the rest that the other guy owns that runs along the dirt road is all flood plain. We have a 10 year lease with him with the understanding if he ever sells any along the road we'll take it. I don't want any more neighbors, the one south of us owns most of what butts up against the back of ours with the old railroad right away splitting the properties. He sprays his half of the right away every spring with brushkiller about the same time I'm spraying our side.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Neighbor is a very loose term for me. There are only 5 families including ours on 2 full townships where i live. Nearest to me is 4 miles as the crow flies, 7 1/2 miles by road. If it was not for their disrespect of not fencing in their livestock we would have zero complaints. I'm thinking it won't be long and we will have more people move in though as the rest are all over 60. and lots of absentee landowners.
> I need to find a way to buy one more section to the North of our farm then i would have govt land on three sides that will never come up for sale in my lifetime.
> JD you are starting to sound a little dejected, hope you catch a break soon. Sounds like you have more than your share of idiots and asses to put up with. Have you considered moving?


We just moved here 5 years ago. I live at the end of a long private lane. 2 of my neighbors are great. 2 are assholes. They both have the "I have arrived, look at me" attitude. Amazing how inconsiderate people can be. 
My wife and I really want to move to more of an open piece of land, but its going to take a lot of effort to get that done. One of my good neighbors has a farm which I take care of, so for now, I "get my farm on" by walking next door or by working on the other parcels I farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Neighbor is a very loose term for me.
> 
> I need to find a way to buy one more section to the North of our farm then i would have govt land on three sides that will never come up for sale in my lifetime.


I envy you Ray.....I wish I had long distance neighbors....people are just like freakin rats....the more you pile in a box the more they bite.

Government land.....these seedy governments will someday liquidate government land to raise money for some asinine reason....but I hope not for a generation or two.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I envy you Ray.....I wish I had long distance neighbors....people are just like freakin rats....the more you pile in a box the more they bite.
> 
> Government land.....these seedy governments will someday liquidate government land to raise money for some asinine reason....but I hope not for a generation or two.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Most likely be so they can give more away to those who are too stupid, too lazy, or too democratic to ever work for it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Like anywhere, here we've got the good, the bad, and the ugly neighbors. Closest neighbors are 2 miles away. We've got some good neighbors who'll help ya at the drop of a hat no matter how busy they are. Also have some bad neighbors who just wanna use ya whenever they can, try an rent land away from ya or buy it behind your back when they know your working on buying it. Those ones also want to act like your best friend even after they've done all that to ya. Got one family that ranches that is just a PITA. Doesn't fix fences, doesn't spray noxious weeds on their land, always seem to have to drive on someone elses land to reach their own whether your hay or crop is cut or not. All in all though I'd say we have a pretty good bunch of neighbors. There is a few though that I wouldn't mind if they packed up and moved away. haha


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Very similar to IHCman here.Although we have more farmplaces and avg about 2 places per section.1 is actively farming and the other either a retired farmer or someone that just owns /rents the acreage.Seems like the older places got rented out to the welfare types or a bunch of JBS workers and after a few yrs they bulldoze it after its dilapidated or get sick of not getting the rent or got turned into a drug house.A few town people have moved to the country but hasn't been a big issue with them with me anyway.I'm sure there is with some that have more livestock.

It seems we all have that one neighbor that likes to borrow stuff and owes everyone,or is it just me?

And the vultures just looking for more land.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't have any sucky neighbors now, but a couple of years ago a rich lawyer from Denver bought the farm next to mine as an investment after the previous owner lost it to foreclosure and let it go to weeds (though it wasn't in the best condition prior to his purchase). Which I'm still fighting and probably will be forever that blew over to our farm. He sold it though to a local guy that has turned it into a pretty good hay farm. I don't know my closest neighbor at all even though they moved in a year or so ago. I should go introduce myself to him as he seems to be a mechanic that works on nearly anything. If he's good it's always good to have those kinds of neighbors.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pretty much everyone up here on the hill gets along and are very self reliant. Help each other when its needed. Everyone keeps to themselves and respects each other and their property. We farm alot of the ground that the non farming neighbors own. Having a good reputation and sticking to your word goes along way. My mom has a neighborhood get together/party with food beer and socializing. Like one neighbor said there are some neighbors he doesn't see or talk to but once a year at this get together. Kinda like us giving back to them for helping us out


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bgriffin856 said:


> . Having a good reputation and sticking to your word goes along way.


Reputation is everything.Why don't some people see that?If they are going to be late paying be honest with you,don't make up a lie.
https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10698678_840486595982389_3758190362302138970_n.jpg?oh=3186c32d0edcf86dfe13cd4c020eb3d9&oe=54B4B6F3


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Only neighbors I have are are retired or widowed farmers that rent out the farm now. No problems with any. Did have a bunch of old farmsteads that had been bought out by Peabody coal that had been run down and harbored meth heads and junkies but Peabody started evicting and burning down the shit holes to lesson their liabilities.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Reputation is everything.Why don't some people see that?If they are going to be late paying be honest with you,don't make up a lie.


People will do pretty anything for a dollar or saving a dollar


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

"JBS workers" = John Birch Society ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> "JBS workers" = John Birch Society ?


Pork packing plant at Worthington 8 miles from me.Kills 20,000 hd per day.Employs 2400,mostly Mexican.
http://www.jbssa.com/


----------

